# Leecherz



## Costello (Jan 14, 2004)

... its image are copied/linked/leeched, we all know that.

But did you guys know about this :
http://www.blurty.com/users/phr0zen/

(scroll down a little...)

...   
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




what about an anti leech system?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





thx to Nive (from playeradvance) for spotting this.


----------



## Leo111 (Jan 14, 2004)

OMG!!! LEECHERRSSS!!! Kill kill kill kill!!!!


----------



## Elrinth (Jan 14, 2004)

What's so interesting about that page?

Eyh, wtf.. they stole the GBA utilities page from GBATEMp, no?


----------



## Dragonlord (Jan 14, 2004)

why bother about this crap page... it loads like ages, has worse layout... and is just lame...


----------



## Costello (Jan 14, 2004)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> Eyh, wtf.. they stole the GBA utilities page from GBATEMp, no?


yeah,
i was used to updating it - and I was the one who made the screenshots.. they stole them aswell 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




anyway this site is dead now, and all leecherz should.


----------



## .Ken^ (Jan 14, 2004)

They left the "This post has been edited by shaunj66 on Nov 21 2003, 10:48 PM"


----------



## Costello (Jan 14, 2004)

*off topic*
btw, we're so close to the 200,000th post !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (will probably posted today)
no (gba-related) forum can beat us!






 good job KiVan


----------



## .Ken^ (Jan 14, 2004)

Will they get an award?


----------



## Koekie (Jan 14, 2004)

lol, we should make a no direct link system; as soon as an image is l33ch3d somewhere else, all they see is a www.gbatemp.com url 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




that'd be kewl.


----------



## Elrinth (Jan 14, 2004)

WTF bastard leechers... idiotic.

*off topic*

What post are we on?


----------



## Costello (Jan 14, 2004)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> lol, we should make a no direct link system; as soon as an image is l33ch3d somewhere else, all they see is a www.gbatemp.com url
> 
> that'd be kewl.


yeah, this would be great


----------



## JeX- (Jan 14, 2004)

QUOTE(Costello @ Jan 14 2004 said:


> QUOTE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I actualy have the code to that (html) and it could be used on  the index somewhere on the page :/


-JeX-


----------



## ACaed (Jan 14, 2004)

Personally, I'd just rather that you work on fixing gbarms' romdat dowloads, Costello. My version fo GABrms, 2.3 Final, has been stuck at rom # 1335 or something for weeks. I keep getting that damn socket error. *sigh*


----------



## Costello (Jan 14, 2004)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> Personally, I'd just rather that you work on fixing gbarms' romdat dowloads, Costello. My version fo GABrms, 2.3 Final, has been stuck at rom # 1335 or something for weeks. I keep getting that damn socket error. *sigh*


*off topic* (wow twice on the same day 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
GBArms' databases host is down.
Coming back soon with version 3.
By the way you can update your dat up to #1351 in the "Devices and Utilities" forum!


----------



## ACaed (Jan 14, 2004)

Okay, thanks, costello! *off topic* any expected release date for v.3? Relatively soon?


----------



## MadBob (Jan 14, 2004)

Maybe we all need to don these





-JeX-  can you point me at the anti-leech html?


----------



## Costello (Jan 14, 2004)

well I can tell you:
HTML


&nbsp;ANTI-LEECH SOCKS (for Jungle Trekking)


----------



## shaunj66 (Jan 14, 2004)

The bastards are hot linking off my site too!


----------



## KotaInka2 (Jan 14, 2004)

QUOTE(shaunj66 @ Jan 14 2004 said:


> The bastards are hot linking off my site too!








 Ouch! Go get em shaun. Show them what happens when you mess with the power of Hachiemon!


----------



## alfre (Jan 14, 2004)

i like the white background with white letters... wait a minute they stole it from from word!
the fact that those bastards steal the links means that this is the best gba site around


----------



## Costello (Jan 14, 2004)

... its image are copied/linked/leeched, we all know that.

But did you guys know about this :
http://www.blurty.com/users/phr0zen/

(scroll down a little...)

...   
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




what about an anti leech system?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





thx to Nive (from playeradvance) for spotting this.


----------



## Leo111 (Jan 14, 2004)

To be the best, we need anti-leech you know...


----------



## Koekie (Jan 14, 2004)

QUOTE(Leo111 @ Jan 14 2004 said:


> To be the best, we need anti-leech you know...


no way, anti- leech has spyware!


----------



## Dragonlord (Jan 14, 2004)

QUOTE(Koekie @ Jan 14 2004 said:


> QUOTE(Leo111 @ Jan 14 2004 said:
> 
> 
> > To be the best, we need anti-leech you know...
> ...


Helps nothing. I outmuscle this app in a couple of secs without it having standing any chance against me. Nah... if somebody wanna steal it, he will.


----------



## Costello (Jan 14, 2004)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> Okay, thanks, costello! *off topic* any expected release date for v.3? Relatively soon?


I may reply in this topic


----------



## ronin_in_tears (Jan 14, 2004)

*crossing his fingers & hope that someone sends a -bin ladin- up their @$$*


----------



## Leo111 (Jan 14, 2004)

QUOTE(Koekie @ Jan 14 2004 said:


> QUOTE(Leo111 @ Jan 14 2004 said:
> 
> 
> > To be the best, we need anti-leech you know...
> ...


Really? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I thought only p2p had spyware


----------



## Dragonlord (Jan 14, 2004)

QUOTE(Leo111 @ Jan 14 2004 said:


> QUOTE(Koekie @ Jan 14 2004 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(Leo111 @ Jan 14 2004 said:
> ...


then install once windows and you know what spyware means


----------



## dice (Jan 14, 2004)

OMFG this guy needs a backhand from yours truely.


----------



## Dragonlord (Jan 14, 2004)

you are wrong. this page is not about pirated games... it's a about gba, emulation, art, trash-talk... i see no pirated stuff here, or do you?


----------



## Puck The Joker (Jan 14, 2004)

Yeah, there isn't any pirated stuff here, we hide it over at Dragonlord's cave


----------



## Garp (Jan 14, 2004)

^ nods.
Besides, ever hear of honor among thieves?


----------



## Dragonlord (Jan 14, 2004)

QUOTE(Puck The Joker @ Jan 14 2004 said:


> Yeah, there isn't any pirated stuff here, we hide it over at Dragonlord's cave








shooot!

stay away from my cave!


----------



## Tempest Stormwin (Jan 14, 2004)

Well, I was going to ridicule the sucker, but check his post below the one in question and he more or less does it himself.  Furthermore, a few further down he direct-links images on Penny-Arcade and Moviecomics. On his new site, every screenshot is also direct-linked from another server, ranging from Lucasarts to Mugen to Square to PA (again).

Honor among thieves is the best line I can think of to describe it too... dammit, Garp, you're stealing all my best lines! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*EDIT -- The only good thing to come out of this is by following his other link to the newer site (I can't find the GBAtemp leech there by the way...), there's a link to this. ATTENTION ALL TALES FANS: Click that.*

-Tempest out.-


----------



## Garp (Jan 15, 2004)

Great...now I'll be known as Tempest Jr. lol
Just kidding.
I'll let you have the next line, okay?


----------



## Maks (Jan 15, 2004)

Bastards, with what do you suggest we take em down?

You realise that this pointless being is probably one of us, how else would he get that stuff?

EDIT: guess the hell what? click

no posts of course!

and he's a bloody Australian, gives a bad name to the internet and to my country

it just gets worse and worse!


----------



## Dragonlord (Jan 15, 2004)

Ups... are we going into mud catching now or what?


----------



## esrion (Jan 15, 2004)

wow, nice stuff, tempest.  got goosebumps watching that.

and damn all leechers.


----------



## Dragonlord (Jan 15, 2004)

QUOTE(the_unknown @ Jan 15 2004 said:


> QUOTE(Dragonlord @ Jan 14 2004 said:
> 
> 
> > you are wrong. this page is not about pirated games... it's a about gba, emulation, art, trash-talk... i see no pirated stuff here, or do you?
> ...


Ok, no i gonna clear up some things here.

1) What you call 'about **** stuff' is only about what game dump has been released. Creating dumps is in no way illegal. It's like creating backups of your CDs, it's not illegal too. Better check your knowledge before accusating others.

2) Stealing Web Content means: stealing content(images, texts) without either asking the owner for the right to do so or at least place a visible reference to the origin of the material, especially if you write on a page that taking stuff like this is not allowed.

3) There is a big difference between dumps and web content stealing. you can only dump what's already there. you cannot create new stuff with dumps. Web content is creative material. If you steal and use it you create new stuff based on the work of others and they get no credit for it. That's not ok. It's an important difference you should know before carrying out attacks.


----------



## Garp (Jan 15, 2004)

Buying that game on a Gold Mastercard?==Priceless.


----------



## Dragonlord (Jan 15, 2004)

QUOTE(the_unknown @ Jan 15 2004 said:


> obtaining and releasing games pre-storedate == illegal. releasing them on the net == illegal. leeching those releases == illegal. discussing everything about it == legal. acting like everyone here is buying the games they play == legal. but stupid nonetheless. whing about people stealing your images while discussing about pirated games == stupid aswell.


If you only came here to stink around and are pissed off by this site then go away and hang around forums you like. I see no reason why you are still here though.


----------



## Costello (Jan 14, 2004)

... its image are copied/linked/leeched, we all know that.

But did you guys know about this :
http://www.blurty.com/users/phr0zen/

(scroll down a little...)

...   
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




what about an anti leech system?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





thx to Nive (from playeradvance) for spotting this.


----------



## Garp (Jan 15, 2004)

Hmm...we seem to have lost his post. No big loss, though. I will never understand why people will go to a place they don't like, take the time to register an account with said place that they don't like, and then waste even MORE time posting about how they don't like the place they are posting at. It just boggles my mind.


----------



## KotaInka2 (Jan 15, 2004)

Uhhh, Garp, we've had high count posters engaging it that activity. It's best not to try to understand their way of thinking or practices, lest you be tainted by their evil ways.


----------



## Garp (Jan 15, 2004)

That's true...you get inside their mind and they just take over. lol
I'll stick to my tried and true practices of respect, understanding, and wimpiness.


----------



## KotaInka2 (Jan 15, 2004)

On a side note, your posting prowess as of late is turning into both a blessing and a curse. The curse is that I'm seeing my Photoshop efforts far more often than I would like. The blessing is that you said that they should last you to your 1000th post, which seems like it could be in the next week or two.


----------



## Garp (Jan 15, 2004)

Maybe I should make another one and rotate them, eh? lmao


----------



## the_unknown (Jan 15, 2004)

QUOTE(Garp @ Jan 15 2004 said:


> Hmm...we seem to have lost his post. No big loss, though. I will never understand why people will go to a place they don't like, take the time to register an account with said place that they don't like, and then waste even MORE time posting about how they don't like the place they are posting at. It just boggles my mind.


because i'm bored.


----------



## T-hug (Jan 15, 2004)

Man loads of sites link to GBATemp screens.
When KiVan was here he used to mail them but I dont know where to see the infos that show who is linking.

Sometimes if a site does it for ages after we have mailed them, we swap the images for other 'not so nice images' and they usually stop.

Another suggestion if we don't script the link blocker, is to watermark the screens with *www.GBATemp.net*, but that is even more work for mods...


----------



## Dragonlord (Jan 15, 2004)

Nah... that watermarking is stupid... it kills pictures and is like inviting peops to steal... although they would not get much... it tempts.


----------



## Garp (Jan 15, 2004)

It's kind of like putting a kid into a room full of buttons and then telling him, "Don't push the buttons." Everyone knows what's going to happen.


----------



## Dragonlord (Jan 15, 2004)

good example... hits the spot.


----------



## chaoswolf82 (Jan 15, 2004)

another good one but one those of you who have never read sluggy would be. putting a  homocidal minilop rabbit in a room filled  with telemarketers and telling him not to kill them. if your interested in what i mean and are confused then go to www.sluggy.com.

off topic:i think i should get a sig and avatar but im not sure of what.


----------



## Tempest Stormwin (Jan 15, 2004)

The best proof I've ever seen about the watermarking inviting piracy is -- get this -- Nintendo itself.  For those who have the Prime/Fusion nintendo guides, look on the pages with the pictures of other Metroid games. The Metroid Database's watermark is clearly visible on some of them. (The guy who runs it, TJ Rappel, was actually elated by this, but he's the world's biggest Metroid fan, so he'd naturally love seeing HIS copy of Metroid shown on the pages of Nintendo publications...)

Oh, and from what I've seen of sluggy, Bunbun gets old really quick. From what I've seen of it thus far, it's less than impressive, but I've got friends fanatical about it... maybe I just haven't read enough.

-Tempest out.-


----------



## Garp (Jan 15, 2004)

Actually, yeah...I would probably take that as a compliment. Although I think it's funny that Nintendo doesn't have its own pictures of its own games. lol


----------



## Dragonlord (Jan 15, 2004)

Sometimes Fan-Art is better than the original. I found once a fan art of Spyro which was miles better than the original... it could not compete in quality (was a water color drawing) but this guy had it's own presence, his own life, a great picture.


----------



## chaoswolf82 (Jan 15, 2004)

tempest to really get to love bun bun you have to read sluggy from the beginingi wasnt a sluggite till i did


----------



## TmP_stryk (Jan 16, 2004)

As a mod and a news caretaker. I wouldn't mind the extra hassle it would take to fuss with the watermark.


----------



## PhaTdrU (Jan 16, 2004)

*sigh* such is the price of fame... never knew that gbatemp gets leeched quite often...


----------

